# So Discouraged



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

30 minutes in front of the TV set last night was all I could take. This month has seen a Volcano erupt, an Earthquake, a Cyclone, ever higher crude oil prices, misery, pain, suffering.

I know there are good things out there that happen everyday. For one to watch the news is to self impose depression and hopelessness upon ones self, I believe, these days.

I don't have the answer for it, nor do I think anyone else does, short of turning it off. Maybe we should just have a sunsine channel or something.

Sorry, just HAD to vent.

Eric


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah technology is great instant pain and suffering.....live feeds from all over the world...sex sells....so does pain and suffering....so does shock value....so does gossip..
I totally agree...its so nice to see something positive on the news, wish there was more of it..
Mark


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> 30 minutes in front of the TV set last night was all I could take. This month has seen a Volcano erupt, an Earthquake, a Cyclone, ever higher crude oil prices, misery, pain, suffering.
> 
> I know there are good things out there that happen everyday. For one to watch the news is to self impose depression and hopelessness upon ones self, I believe, these days.
> 
> ...


Or how about a camping channel!


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Or, you could just go here for your news.

Good News network


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, more and more I just turn it off and read the bible instead for encouragement and explanations.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Eric,

I know what you mean...this world is not a happy place right now








At least we have this place AND each other


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I watch the weather.....thats all. Just to see when I can cut the grass. I see enough pain at work.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I have an almost-2-year-old, so I watch a lot of cartoons.



advancedtel said:


> Or how a camping channel!


Love the idea of a camping channel!









Cheryl


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Eric,

Don't let it get to you. There has always been crap going on; and there always will be. And I'm of the opinion it will only get worse. So I must not let it sink me into despair. There's too much GOOD going on in my life to worry about the bad.

Rise above it.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Eric,
> 
> Don't let it get to you. There has always been crap going on; and there always will be. And I'm of the opinion it will only get worse. So I must not let it sink me into despair. There's too much GOOD going on in my life to worry about the bad.
> 
> ...


x2

And when it gets to be to much for you, my friend, just stop by Wolfwood. Actually, don't wait until then - just come by on a whim - - just because - - You always help us find the smiles!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> 30 minutes in front of the TV set last night was all I could take.


Very easy solution... don't watch TV









I watch virtually no TV anymore, there isn't anything on worth watching anyway (IMHO) so just turn it off. Our family watches one episode of Stargate and for me that's about all I watch, maybe M*A*S*H.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I watch the Dealiest Catch...









It serves the purpose of reminding me that I have a (relatively) good job









Plus then I don't have to watch the news. The season will be over soon, so we will have to go camping insead.


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

That is the beauty of camping, no TV, no internet, no newspaper---well, most of the time.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I, unfortunetly, live the bad news everyday. I very rarely watch it. I watch the discovery channel,- Mythbusters, Deadliest catch, and the First 48. (The last one, I'm just comparing work habits...even though that can be morbid, in and of itself.)


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree, the world is a scary place right now. I grew up watching the news with my parents as a kid during the VietNam war. That was a scary time for a nation never mind a young kid. Now a days that info is available 24 7 on a number of channels. I see how it worries my 13 year old son. Not only the wars, but everything that makes the news. As a former military man I'm torn between my patriotism and love for this country and the fact that my son may some day have to face a world that is even scarier than the present. At best he will, as well as his grand kids, have to pay for these wars. That's why we try to enjoy each other as a family and share good times with friends and strangers that later become friends while we camp or while we do anything else. Life is too short, we try to enjoy it. I agree with others that we should have a camping channel. Look at how many web sites there are for campers. A camping channel should do well. 
At least we have Outbackers.com, I spend a good chunk of my day lurking. It helps to clear the mind. And I learn something each day. Take care and try to smile.

Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yanno - I'm pretty much home 24x7 and, even in the winter with 3' of white stuff on the ground, haven't been tempted to even turn the box on, let alone watch it.

And we get the funniest looks from people when we say that there is no, nor will there ever be, a TV in the camper. We watch some AnimalPlanet and History Channel at home - and here in high-political season, we have to get our CNN-fix, but that would be for distraction. The trees, birds, fish, woods, Outbackers....that's all the distraction we need out there!!

Eric, JUST GO CAMPING!


----------



## KampinwitKids (May 24, 2006)

Eric, just think of young grasshoppa on the dock of Moores pond, hunting Mr. Catfish......I will get him!

BTW you almost got coffee all over my keyboard when I read that little tale.....or was it!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Discovery Channel !! Love it!

*Lifes Short - Live it to the fullest - on your terms !!!*


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> 30 minutes in front of the TV set last night was all I could take. This month has seen a Volcano erupt, an Earthquake, a Cyclone, ever higher crude oil prices, misery, pain, suffering.
> 
> I know there are good things out there that happen everyday. For one to watch the news is to self impose depression and hopelessness upon ones self, I believe, these days.
> 
> ...


MORE CAMPING - THANKFUL FOR PEACE IN YOUR OWN LIFE. GOD AND PRAYER THE REST OF THE WORLD FALLS INTO PLACE.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

mikenkristipa said:


> 30 minutes in front of the TV set last night was all I could take. This month has seen a Volcano erupt, an Earthquake, a Cyclone, ever higher crude oil prices, misery, pain, suffering.
> 
> I know there are good things out there that happen everyday. For one to watch the news is to self impose depression and hopelessness upon ones self, I believe, these days.
> 
> ...


MORE CAMPING - THANKFUL FOR PEACE IN YOUR OWN LIFE. GOD AND PRAYER THE REST OF THE WORLD FALLS INTO PLACE.








[/quote]

And must stay away from politics


----------

